# Class Presentation



## ShineForever (Jan 10, 2007)

I just read one of my syllabus and I have to do _at least_ one oral presentation. This is a required class for everyone so dropping out of it will only put the problem off for a little while.
Another class also has this big research project where we have to "Refine/communicate the raw data in a series of conferences and peer seminars". I'm not sure what a "peer seminar" is, but I figure it has to do with me telling my classmates what I've been doing. If it's in a small group sitting down that's one thing, if it's getting up in front of everyone and telling them what I'm doing that's another.
So yeah more things for me to worry about.
:sigh

Anyone else have class presentations they're worried about?


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I will have at least 2 presentations in my psychology class, but fortunetly its in groups.


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

I hate presentations, so I def. not looking forward to this semester. In my seminar class, I have to do a presentation and lead a small group discussion. In another class we have a group presentation...I'm thinking about dropping this class. I'm not sure I can handle 2 classes that require presentations in the same semester.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I hate presentations too. Thankfully I have none to do this semester :boogie

[Sorry if I'm being a jerk :b ]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have to do a class lecture and lead class discussion on my own. I also had to do a power-point for the president of a company for IO psych, but I've dropped the class. Last semester, I had to act as psychologist for a mock group therapy of 6 or so classmates pretending to be depressed and friendless. That wasn't uncomfortable _at all_.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I hate presentations too. I have to give one next week,and I'm so nervous! I think I'm going to talk to my teacher and see if I can get out of it. :hide


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

meh oral presentations were the worst... I don't usually show any physical symptoms though...so I may look calm and collected, but inside... :afr

good luck btw


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: re: Class Presentation*



*Christine* said:


> I hate presentations too. I have to give one next week,and I'm so nervous! I think I'm going to talk to my teacher and see if I can get out of it. :hide


I'm assuming you are in highschool, consider talking to the guidance counselor. I've heard of people with SA getting a free pass on all presentations.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

This is how I get over my nervousness for doing presentations:

I write down every single thing I plan to say, even little jokes that might lighten the moment. Then I just memorize everything I just wrote down and plan to say, and make sure my material is good enough and I know my stuff well enough so I won't stumble over my words if my TA or fellow students ask me tough questions. But the main thing is, if I'm focused on the words that I memorized, I tend to forget about all the eyes staring my down as I talk. :lol


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Class Presentation*



pentagon said:


> consider talking to the guidance counselor. I've heard of people with SA getting a free pass on all presentations.


Can you really do that? I should look into that then. :um


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: re: Class Presentation*



shygirlxx said:


> pentagon said:
> 
> 
> > consider talking to the guidance counselor. I've heard of people with SA getting a free pass on all presentations.
> ...


yea, but you've got to make it look like you've really got a problem with it. Most students, I would assume, are nervous giving oral presentations...so just telling the counselor that may not work.

Also, don't forget that in college they may not be as lenient.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Class Presentation*

I have three presentations coming up that I am worried about.



pentagon said:


> Also, don't forget that in college they may not be as lenient.


 :agree 
In college you most likely have to be registered with the disability office in order to get out of a presentation.


----------

